# Proper Way to Install Rear Brake Hose on a Levo



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

After searching this and seeing so many incorrect (cut the hose at the banjo? Really?) responses I figured I should post this up for others. I just mounted up some new Saints on my aluminum Levo and took some pictures while I was doing it. Most people probably know most of this, but there are a lot of others have struggled with the process.

Removing the old brake is pretty straight forward. First step is to remove the rear shock to access the cable mounts.

20200308_094533 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

20200308_093957 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

There are three cable/hose mounts behind the shock that need to be loosened/removed. I removed the front two and then just loosened the larger rear guide.

20200308_103519 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

20200308_103515 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

Now just cut the hose on the old brake at the lever and pull it out from the caliper end. Now it is time to starting the install on the new rear brake.

First I mount the caliper loosely on the rear of the bike so that it is not banging around on the ground. Next I remove the pads so they don't become contaminated. Next if the lever and caliper come connected (Shimano), cut the hose at the lever. Usually you don't have to worry about plugging the end of the hose because you will be shortening it once installed if it is new so the small amount of brake fluid lost will not matter.

20200308_110612 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

Now you will feed the hose through the hole in the chainstay. Once it pops out by the bottom bracket you will then look for this tube

20200308_103509 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

That tube will route the hose up behind the shock. Now just run it along the proper line with the rest of the cables/housing. Next you will feed it into the top tube after removing the left cable guide by the head tube.

20200308_103527 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

Here is where I got stuck. How to get the hose out of the cable port by the head tube? I fished it around for about 20 minutes and then sat down to think it through. Then it hit me, simply remove the power control from the top tube

20200308_103455 by Sales Punk, on Flickr

Now you have easy access to guide the hose through the port. Next pull everything tight, clamp the cables and hosing behind the shock, remount the shock, cut the hose to the desired length and using a new olive/pin install the hose back into the lever. You may or may not have to do a full bleed based on how careful you were with the lever, but personally I never have to do more than fill the reservoir. Hopefully this makes it easier for anyone going through this procedure and let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice write up and thanks for posting.

Are you replacing the crappy Sram brakes? I've got a 2020 Turbo Levo Expert with Code R brakes and can't stand them. Don't like the feel (or lack of it) and they are so noisy. Looking to swap them out soon. 
Have you had a chance to ride with the new brakes yet and if so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Good write up, I'm sure it'll help someone. I have a 2020 Levo and one of the first changes was to remove the Guide RE brakes that came on it. Replaced with Magura MT5 and haven't looked back.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Looks like this might be a brake swap thread but not taking anything away from the Salepunk post :thumbsup:

Did you also change the rotors and if so, what brand?
(question for both of you please)


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Nice write up and thanks for posting.
> 
> Are you replacing the crappy Sram brakes? I've got a 2020 Turbo Levo Expert with Code R brakes and can't stand them. Don't like the feel (or lack of it) and they are so noisy. Looking to swap them out soon.
> Have you had a chance to ride with the new brakes yet and if so, what are your thoughts?


Yes I replaced the Sram brakes with Shimano Saints. There is no comparison IMO. I have ridden Guides and Codes pretty extensively (around 1000 miles) and they do not have near the strength of the Saints. In comparison I have over 5K miles on Saints over the years. I also find Sram brakes pretty spongy at the lever in comparison. Shimano has a much more solid feel, but you do have to be on point with your modulation. Grabbing a handful of brake in a panic with Saints will put you on the ground immediately when the front wheel locks up. In comparison the same panic move with Codes slows you down, but it is almost impossible to lock the front brake under load.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Looks like this might be a brake swap thread but not taking anything away from the Salepunk post :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you also change the rotors and if so, what brand?
> (question for both of you please)


Shimano IceTech for me with a 203 front and 180 rear. I have never had fade with this setup even in someplace like Mammoth with multi thousand foot descents. On my non eBike setup I run 180 front and rear.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the answers.

One more for you 
Why saints over XTR or XT? Much better on DH overall? The price is up there on any quality 4 piston setup and I have found XT to be perfectly fine for me. The savings would pay for the rotors

Ticks me off to have to replace them on a new bike but I knew they sucked when I bought it.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

XT and XTR still suffer from the floating bite point which has never affected Saints. They also do not have as much power. Really just preference with no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Getting ready to do the swap so I'm ordering parts. Did you have to use new adapters also or could you use the ones that came with the Sram brake setup?


----------



## RCONDE (Jun 16, 2014)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Getting ready to do the swap so I'm ordering parts. Did you have to use new adapters also or could you use the ones that came with the Sram brake setup?


Me too, I'm tempted by the Magura MT5 Estop, with 203mm rotors, but dont understand which adaptors I should consider! My Turbo Levo comes with 200mm SRAM centerline rotors...


----------



## RCONDE (Jun 16, 2014)

I figured it out. i got the QM44


----------

